# My pictures ,Ontario storm & CRASH!



## fatboy

Some of me stacking at a grocery store I do, sorry there blurry.


----------



## fatboy

some more of me stacking at the Home Depot, again sorry there blurry.


----------



## fatboy

My driver haming it up for the camera.


----------



## fatboy

Saw this bad boy plowing the side streets by my lots.


----------



## fatboy

And for the CRASH!, so I'm on my way home on Thursday morning, listening to the radio and there warning of black ice on the highway! but do you think anyone slows down, NO !
so heres the result of one dumb a$$ going way faster then he should and changing lanes while speeding. All these cars were the victims of one jerk, and It happend right in front of me, it was kinda cool though.


----------



## fatboy

one last one...


----------



## SuperDutyFisher

Post the pics. of your loader and piles here:http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37789 I think your in the lead!
I remember driving in Vermont during a big storm and seeing cars off the road everywhere... the people just sitting and waiting for a wrecker to pull 'em out.


----------



## theonlybull

nice pics, that a jcb aws hoe, with side shift? how do ya like it. gotta say, they kinda look funny, but must be nice to get around with tymusic


----------



## fatboy

Thanks, The AWS is great, I've run many large articulating loaders and the AWS is in my opinion much better, it is so maneuverable that you have to do very little back dragging, you can drive in turn and out in most case's. The side shift is even better, makes the unit nice and short, no worries of backing into stuff with the hoe.


----------



## grandview

Was that the QEW?


----------



## fatboy

No, close though, its the 404 north, just north of Bloomington side road.
Been there Grand ?


----------



## grandview

I use it to get to Toronto.It can leave a stain in you shorts sometimes! tymusic


----------



## fatboy

Yea can be a little crazy...LOL


----------



## bowtie_guy

Good pics. Nice snow pile.


----------



## nms0219

I see in your pictures that you have blue lights on your equipment. Is that like the amber ones we have here?


----------



## Antnee77

nms0219;373241 said:


> I see in your pictures that you have blue lights on your equipment. Is that like the amber ones we have here?


If I'm not mistaken, that is the color for road/construction crews up in Canada.


----------



## fatboy

Blue is for snow removal up here, amber is general caution, it can be used on nearly anything from road crews/construction to tow trucks and also for snow removal.


----------



## fatboy

Forgot I had this, just a short little video.


----------



## bowtie_guy

Cool little vid. Good quality too. 

As above we use blue for snow removal/ pushing. Amber covers everything else from construction to large loads to tow trucks.


----------



## AFM Contracting

hey fatboy are you in Uxbridge?


----------



## fatboy

No, but not far, I'm near Lindsay. Just moved up here from Stouffville.


----------



## Bonzai

Hey Fatboy, I recognize that area and the accident. I just love how fast people drive on the 404 in bad weather. Our shop is just north of here, we see tons of accidents when the weather is bad. Have to make sure we leave the shop before the retards hit the road or else we get stuck in the chaos. Gotta love winter.


----------



## fatboy

Hey Bonzai, Yea I know your trucks, my dad lives in Ballantrae. you guys are across from the old stinky duck factory LOL I see you guys in R.H. all the time I have a swimming pool co. in the Hill. Yea the good old 404, I've made a few bucks pullin guys out on my way up and down it.


----------



## cet

Hey Bonzai, I have seen you at St. Louis Bar and Grill. The next time I will say hi. Our shop is in Aurora across from the Go Train at Attridge Lumber.


----------



## fatboy

Hey cet, I know where you are, you've been there for a few years? No?
you mean St Louis in Newmarket ?


----------



## cet

I have been there a few years, I think 12. There is a new St. Louis on Bayview in Aurora behind the new Shoppers.

I share the shop with the owners Brother-In-Law. It is great for us, we plow in Aurora and Newmarket. The shed holds 150 tons of salt.


----------



## fatboy

Oh yea, I was in that one once, you problbly see my buddy there, he owns a topsoil co.
over at Woddbine and Aurora rd, Every one knows him, he's Irish LOL.
Yea I've always said you have a nice spot there and nice equipment too.


----------



## cet

Everyone uses that topsoil guy. I wonder how much CASH he takes in, LOL. He always seems to put the same amount in the truck regardless of how much I ask for. It must be hard using a 5 yard loader. I like when the guy pulls in with a 1/2 ton short box.


----------



## fatboy

There's no problem with payup I 've helped him from day one, good friend for years.
He decided to take a year off of snow, if you've been by the yard I'm sure you can tell.
The best are the little home made trailers the home owners come in with, you usally see them down the road with a broken axle or flat tires. You can't help but laugh!


----------



## cet

Rumor was that was all owned by King Coal Ducks. I saw he had some pusher boxes for sale at the beginning of the year. I didn't know he did snow plowing. Clintar has come to our area. He got Upper Canada Mall. Wasn't happy to see him. Where are you plowing? Do you commute from Lindsay?


----------



## fatboy

No truth to that rumor, as a mater of fact he is slowly taking over the compost from the duck farm. the one for sale was for a friend of ours. Yea Clintar is a big outfit but theres alot of local compitition too. We bid on the new State Farm but lost to Diamond, kind of a P.I.T.A job anyway they require you to clean the snow off there adjusters cars and move them and plow there spots, NO THANKS. Yea just moved up here in August to get away from all the im_______, well you know what I mean, LOL So far not too bad, at least I'm not sitting in traffic, it goes by quick. I plow down at Duffrin & Steeles area, if I think snows coming I stay at my Dads in Ballantrae so I'm closer.


----------



## cet

I try not to bid against Diamond. I just can't compete, pretty deep pockets there. The guy that owns Attridge lives on St. Johns sideroad east of 48. I have done quite a bit of work at his place. I would love to move out of town but no chance with my family, they are quite happy.


----------



## fatboy

Yea I sorta know his son, way to much money there, he likes his toys. I don't know too many kids his age with supercharger sleds and twin turbo corvettes among many orhers they have...payup  payup


----------



## fatboy

Oh, thats Attriges kid.


----------



## cet

Have you seen his white Dodge Dually? 2WD with lots of extras. Raced some guy with a newer Vette and beat him. The guy wasn't to impressed.


----------



## fatboy

Havent seen it but heard about it I think, is that the one with the air bag suspension and all the tv's in it?


----------



## cet

That would be the one. The Wizzard painted some skull and crossbones in blue on it. Last I heard, counting the truck there is a little over $100,000 in this thing. He drove it less then 6 times last year.


----------



## fatboy

AAAHHH! must be nice to breath money, Hey all the power to them though, if I had I be whoppin it up too...He came into my buddys shop on thursday looking for some clutching parts for the supercharged sled and by the time he left he talked about 4 or 5 sleds that hes had since LAST YEAR!!!


----------



## cet

Is that Bondi's place? They have at least 10 sleds. It is a little over board but they are the nicest people you will ever meet. The dad would give you the shirt off his back. I am driving his old truck. I have gotten his last 3 trucks. He gives me first refusal. The next one might be hard. It is an 07 Quad cab D/A but it is on a 2 year lease so the buy out might be heavy.


----------



## fatboy

No, Arts Sled Shop, but yea he said he does alot with Bondi, I've known Chris for a while too. I used to play with sleds but got sick of it so now I just ride'em stock. Had a '98 XC 700 with a Areocharger turbo on it but could'nt keep pistons in it, what a ride when it ran though.lean over the bars and hold the f on. speed track with 320 steel pics, now thats
traction. Attrige flipped his turbo sled over last year. now he doesnt even bother with headlights.


----------



## cet

He flipped his sled 2 weeks ago again. That kid is very smart. He has his pilot licence and his helicoptor licence. He was plowing for us when he was 17. He was one of the best. He road with his Uncle a few times when he was under age and then started plowing. He has his winter beater out now. 2007 Suburban, the Vette is parked for the winter. That Suburban is nice, it would make for a nice plow truck LOL.


----------



## fatboy

Yea the suburban is what he was driving thursday, all black looks nice. I had a black d-max got sick of washing it. Yea he is very bright, he knows his stuff when it come to clutching a sled, He was in training for his heicopter licence with a freind of mine, he's up in the north west territories flying now, also the same age as him.


----------



## Bonzai

Hi boys. Me, at St. Louis,can`t be true I guess my little hiding spot has been found out. Nice place to have a beer and relax. Do say hi next time you see my partner and I there. Cet I do know your yard near the Go station, nice place. We are tucked away and our yard can`t be seen which is how I like it. We do some work in Newmarket and Aurora but most is in RichmondHill and North York. Tried to sub out our north stuff this winter but could not find any takers. Don`t worry to much about Clintar, I have found out that they are on sites for 1-2 years before they get the boot. Quality of work just isn`t there and the customer gets hosed for extras especially in the winter.We considerd State Farm but our plate was already full this winter. Tuff to find good employees these days.We have good guys now but can only stretch them so far. Oh well see you out there.:waving:


----------



## cet

I have seen your trucks turning into your shop on Aurora Sideroad. I saw your sidewalk crew on Thursday going home. They had the Kubota with the blade. I looked at buying a house on Mt. Albert Sideroad last Spring. It was 8 acres and the largest building they would let me build was 1350 sq. feet. The guy next door must have had a 5000 sq. foot 2 floor building with parking for 20 cars. It was put up without a permit.

That is good news about Clintar. They are heavy on the salt, the first 3 times I plowed they salted only and got it out.
Diamond took the old Loblaws from a guy I know that had had it for 25 years.

St Louis is getting busier every week. I think more people are finding out about it.


----------



## hockeyman

any of you guys ever been through caledon?
tymusic


----------

